# Eggs



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

Say I get the eggs from my chickens when I go check the eggs and put them in the cartons; should I leave them out in egg cartons or freezer them or refrigerate them. Remember I have 10 hens and sell lots of dozens


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you clean them then they need refrigeration for sure. No freezer unless you want to explode eggs in the freezer.


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

X2
Never sell frozen eggs. They'll likely have cracks and leak all over the carton when they thaw.


----------



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

Ok thank you


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

You could by mineral water and rubb the eggs in that are u asking how to keep eggs good for a long time


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

Keeping eggs good for a long time is unwashed and refrigerated in a sealed container.

Here's a study.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/real-food/how-to-store-fresh-eggs-zmaz77ndzgoe.aspx#axzz3Kr8ToltS


----------

